# barrel racing



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

i was wondering at what age i may start training my 2 1/2 year old horse Chance how to barrel race? also could you please tell me the basics of barrel race training~ thanks


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're not a barrel racing trainer, you need one. You can't train something like that on your own, especially if you've never done it yourself.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Your best bet is going to be the find a trainer that knows how to start young horses. There is much more to barrel racing than running around the barrels. Your horse needs a good solid foundation before you even think about the pattern.

What experience do you have training young horses?


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

i don't want to go to any shows or do any real stuff i just want to to know how to barrel race for fun .my horse is fineshed with his ground work and almosed finished with his saddle and bridle breaking and he's doing really well why in the wourld would i want to send him to a trainer :shock::?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Because if you do things incorrectly with things like barrel racing you could create big problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83 (Dec 31, 2012)

because if you attempt to teach your horse to do something you have never trained before you could ruin him.


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

well i had never trained a horse before either and i trained my horse and he is doing great i don't think i made a mastake with that


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Because barrel racing is an extremely high-stress activity on your horse's body, and you want to make sure that he is using himself correctly in everything that you ask him to do. If you don't have any experience barrel racing, you have no business teaching a horse to barrel race without the help of a trainer.

You also seem pretty young, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

iloveroans said:


> well i had never trained a horse before either and i trained my horse and he is doing great i don't think i made a mastake with that


Define 'doing great'. 

You don't know what you don't know, and I'm betting that horse has gaps the size of a Mack truck in his training. Just because you can get on and yeehaw around does not mean your horse is properly trained.

It takes finesse and SKILL to train an animal. I bet I could 'train' a horse too, if I wanted him all strung out and using himself improperly.

_Nobody's_ going to give you any advice on how to 'train' your horse for barrels. That's a good way to ruin a decent horse, and maybe get both of you badly hurt or even killed.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Horse training is certainly not something you get right the first time you try it -- like Speed Racer says, you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would also caution that anything you teach your horse incorrectly will be that much harder to re-teach later cause he will have to unlearn the incorrect way and then learn the right way later.

If this is the first horse you have trained I really hope you have had an experienced trainer assisting you for your safety especially.


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Well either way show or not you don't need a trainer you can get books that teach you the basics and how to do it your self. I taught a horse to barrel race when I was 12 by my self. And she wasn't trained at all. Funneist thing ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Well either way show or not you don't need a trainer you can get books that teach you the basics and how to do it your self. I taught a horse to barrel race when I was 12 by my self. And she wasn't trained at all. Funneist thing ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, because books and a complete noob who doesn't know what they're doing are ALWAYS better than someone who actually trains for a living. :?

Just because _you_ think your horse turned out okay doesn't mean it did. I love these little kids who think training horses is just sooo easy anyone can do it properly. :-x

I'll bet it was funny; except to the horse and everyone else watching the trainwreck.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It isnt so funny when you are the person who has to retrain the bad and wrong habits that someone inexperienced teaches. There is zero wrong having a trainer help you.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Well either way show or not you don't need a trainer you can get books that teach you the basics and how to do it your self. I taught a horse to barrel race when I was 12 by my self. And she wasn't trained at all. Funneist thing ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You taught her to run as fast as possible around some barrels you set up. That doesn't mean she was using her body properly, or that you were riding her properly. Being able to stay on while your horse runs around barrels does not constitute barrel racing. 

This is a perfect example of how "barrel horses" end up hot and unsellable. This is how horses get ruined.


----------



## madeline97 (Jun 27, 2012)

What have you done already? Do you have experience barrel racing, or is it new to you, too? If so, that combo definitely isn't good...what people have already said it right, barrel racing is a high-stress sport, and you can really mess a horse up if you do it wrong. However, I don't see it hurting anything to go at some barrels at a TROT. Don't canter, no speed, just trot. Maybe you have an experienced friend that can help you out, but I would opt for a trainer for the long-haul. If it's your first time training a horse, sit in when the trainer works with your horse, try to participate, just learn as much as you can, that's how I learned! But it wouldn't be fair of me to tell you what age you should start on barrels, because I don't run them competitively or anything, I can just tell you that I won't jump a horse under five, and I really do think it helps them in the long run (I'm a jumper haha. I hate seeing horses getting hock injections and constantly on bute because their owners where a little to excited about starting early. So I guess just start it slow and really take advice from those trainers who are successful in this area of riding, and don't get full of yourself, I think riding is ALWAYS a learning experience, and people who think otherwise aren't ever going to get anywhere good with their horse. But good luck!!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Umm well y'all can't say because she was one of the best barrel horses around here and we would have gone to national finals rodeo if she didn't get cancer. So before you say something you better think.of the possiblitys plus everybody I know from those places trained there own horses when they where young
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel pretty confident that no one on this forum is going to give anyone the advice of "read some books and teach yourself how to train your horse."

Perhaps your situation was fortunate (though I believe you are young and probably have a skewed idea of what it means to have a properly trained horse), but honestly, that is extremely unlikely for most people who attempt to train their horses on their own with no experience or trainer to lend a hand.

Backyard trainers are generally not the pinnacle of horsemanship, and you can really do your horse and yourself a disservice by failing to teach your horse to use himself correctly.


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Well unfortunitly I'm 28 and I've profesionally barrel raced for 16 years. I've trained alot of horses from the knowledge of one book and my horses are physicly fit. So you may not think so because you don't have a very good idea of what horses really are and what they do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Well unfortunitly I'm 28 and I've profesionally barrel raced for 16 years. I've trained alot of horses from the knowledge of one book and my horses are physicly fit. So you may not think so because you don't have a very good idea of what horses really are and what they do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Professionally since you were 12? That's impressive. I'd love to see some pictures of you and your horses! Where all have you competed?

Sounds like your situation is especially unique, because I can't even imagine one book big enough to contain everything a trainer needs to know about horsemanship! Please, what is the title of that book? Clearly I need to get my hands on it.

And you're right -- I obviously don't know anything about "what horses are and what they do." :?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats the thing we DO know what horses are and what they do. An improperly trained barrel horse or any horse is extremely dangerous. f you were running professionally at 12 i highly doubt it was on your own. A young barely broke + young inexperienced "trainer" is asking for holes in the horse. I have had to work with improperly trained horses and it is NOT fun having to untrain and find all the holes. So no o wouldnt recommend she train barrels from just a book she needs a trainer to atleast help.


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Well the book hasn't been seen around here for 3 years and I don't show strangers pictures of me or my horses. I have competed in L.A, N.Y, C.A, K.S, T.X, W.Y, Flordia, Georgia, Kentucky, and N.J.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What was the title of the book? I bet there's a copy somewhere. 

That's a lot of traveling! You must have been a lucky kid, with parents willing to take you all those places to show!


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Uhh yea rich, lucky, or whatever you want to call it. I will look at it but like I've said I don't have it anymore but I will try to find it onine just for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks!

I have a hard time believing that your parents would drive you all over the country to barrel race without ever employing the help of a trainer for you, but I suppose anything could happen...


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Well first it was my grandparents and it's sad you say that because this happens all the time. Plus I have the money to travel anywhere I want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Well first it was my grandparents and it's sad you say that because this happens all the time. Plus I have the money to travel anywhere I want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's really unfortunate that parents/grandparents are spending tons of money to take their kids/grandkids to high dollar professional barrel racing competitions without making sure their kids are riding safely and correctly. :\


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Anytime you ride it's never safe you are on a 1100 pound animal that has a mind of it's own and it's own power. And yea when you win alot it's worth the money to travel. And we have the money to because we have good jobs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe, I could continue this argument with you all day, everyday.

*I 100% disagree *with your statement that you don't need any kind of experience or a trainer to properly train a horse to compete or work in a high-stress discipline.

I think that you have a very limited and skewed perception of the horse world. You ought to stick around and read some of the training forums. There is a wealth of information available to you here.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

have you broke your horse to ride yet? You could do ground work, like lunging around barrels, or figure eights around barrels. If he is broke, walk him up to the barrel, stop, back up, then walk around the barrel, do that with all three, and walk home, walk the pattern, trot to the barrel, walk around it, trot to the next, then walk around it, etc.

I recommend you work on reining first, control your horse at all paces, stop, turn, flying lead changes, and as much stuff from the ground as possible.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

LeahKathleen said:


> That's really unfortunate that parents/grandparents are spending tons of money to take their kids/grandkids to high dollar professional barrel racing competitions without making sure their kids are riding safely and correctly. :\


Pfft I went to the Olympics and won gold in Dressage, Jumpers AND 3 Day Eventing, all on the same horse. I have never had a coach in my life and my horse was breed on a cow farm she is a morgan/appy cross. I did all this while living on the streets and begging for money with my horse standing beside me.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> Pfft I went to the Olympics and won gold in Dressage, Jumpers AND 3 Day Eventing, all on the same horse. I have never had a coach in my life and my horse was breed on a cow farm she is a morgan/appy cross. I did all this while living on the streets and begging for money with my horse standing beside me.


Well, you and I are special, of course. I won World when I was 9 years old, no help from a trainer whatsoever. I bred the colt myself, too. No help from anyone. Ever. Just read a book!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

moonthunderjoe, you wont be here to much longer with that mouth and attitude


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

LeahKathleen said:


> Well, you and I are special, of course. I won World when I was 9 years old, no help from a trainer whatsoever. I bred the colt myself, too. No help from anyone. Ever. Just read a book!


Yea well I was 8 years old and I don't know how to read so I just listened to my horse and she told me everything I needed to know.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you have a video of yourself running barrels?

Also, if you're so good and have been at it so long... why are you asking for help from a bunch of dummies who don't know anything on a forum?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> Do you have a video of yourself running barrels?
> 
> Also, if you're so good and have been at it so long... why are you asking for help from a bunch of dummies who don't know anything on a forum?



Moonthunderjoe isn't the OP -- they're just here offering dangerous advice to the OP.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Your really the only one who doesn't understand.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is quite false.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

MY BAD.

It's monday.

Let me re-phrase:

Why are you wasting your time with a bunch of dummies who don't know anything on a forum?


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

QHriderKE said:


> Do you have a video of yourself running barrels?
> 
> Also, if you're so good and have been at it so long... why are you asking for help from a bunch of dummies who don't know anything on a forum?


If your asking me? I don't need help somebody else did and I don't give info out to strangers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Thanks I just don't see why EVERYONE needs a trainer, sometimes you need help, but a lot of the time you don't and you can do it by yourself.


Not everyone needs a trainer to do every little thing -- but barrel racing isn't just a "new skill" your horse can learn --- it's a high-stress, difficult activity that demands a TON from the horse and rider. 

I'll say it again -- if you don't have any experience barrel racing, *you have no business teaching a horse to barrel race*, for any reason. It's a great way to ruin a horse.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm almost all self-taught myself. But if there's someone around who I can learn from, I ask questions, and watch what they do, because I can always learn more.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Nbeventer and breezy I love ya because she seriously needs to learn about horses and stuff to say.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You truly thought I was serious? :shock:

I guess anyone can be whatever they want to be when it comes to the internet. My and my morgappy can go win gold in everything at the Olympics, maybe we will take up figure skating and diving next...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Right anybody can do it **
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're right --- that's where there isn't any need for corrective training of hot, unrideable, unhappy "barrel horses." :?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No not just anybody can do it. Period you are giving dangerous advice.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I really want Moonthunderjoe to show some proof of his/her skill, instead of rattling off all of these accomplishments. Then I may be more inclined to believe her/him.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree ^


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats why I'm still alive!!! U guysjust don't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Thats why I'm still alive!!! U guysjust don't get it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Our goals in horsemanship exceed simply staying alive...


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

You guys are funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> You guys are funny!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We're known for our hilarity.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Well unfortunitly I'm 28 and I've profesionally barrel raced for 16 years. I've trained alot of horses from the knowledge of one book and my horses are physicly fit. So you may not think so because you don't have a very good idea of what horses really are and what they do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry, but 28 and spelling like the way you are there is no way.

Reading books does not get you anywhere in the horse world. Experience does.

EDIT: I also don't get then why you posted 'How to train my horse to barrel race' when you have been doing it (apparently) for 16 years.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG you too!

I wish I was that funny. I'd be so popular


----------



## Moonthunderjoe (Jan 20, 2013)

Whenever you get a since of mind you can talk to me but I have to go to work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Whenever you get a since of mind you can talk to me but I have to go to work
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you mean a sense of mind? I'm not trying to low-blow by picking at your spelling and grammar, but you said yourself that you're almost 30... come on, now...


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Um I second the horse "has to have a great foundation" post earlier in the thread...

There is a reason Barrel horses get a bad reputation as being hot messes- Its because to many people who think all there is to the sport is running fast around 3 barrels, are training these dinks.

If your horse isn't even saddle broke IMO you have no business even thinking about a barrel pattern yet.. there are steps (as said before)... get your horse rideable.. and to where you can move every part of his body using your legs. and then when you have accomplished _that_.. start thinking about barrels...

As for the 28 year old "trainer" with the nasty mouth, and braggy "I'm rich" tenancies... you literally just made my uterus cringe.. I hope I can be a better mother to my son than your parents/ grand parents were to you.. The way you are talking reflects horribly on them

* that was mean, and NO I am not sorry for saying it* edit if you must..


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


Bad stuff edited/removed..... carry on 


.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The way I see it, any idiot can get on a horse, run it through the pattern (heck, they can go balls to the wall on speed) and come out with a win -- but that doesn't mean that the horse is properly trained, running to it's fullest potential or being lead by a competent rider/partner.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

themacpack said:


> The way I see it, any idiot can get on a horse, run it through the pattern (heck, they can go balls to the wall on speed) and come out with a win -- but that doesn't mean that the horse is properly trained, running to it's fullest potential or being lead by a competent rider/partner.


This is exactly my point.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Well unfortunitly I'm 28 and I've profesionally barrel raced for 16 years. I've trained alot of horses from the knowledge of one book and my horses are physicly fit. So you may not think so because you don't have a very good idea of what horses really are and what they do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry that's not possible. First of all, you must be 18 to be in the PRCA. I used to run the IMPRA after I got out of high school. My hubby is a IMPRA team roper. Let's see, 28-16=12. You can't professional rodeo at 12 years old. Second of all, you can pattern a horse with a book. Every book on barrel racing I've ever read was a joke. You need a mentor at least and tons of practice, experience, pointers and a good solid horse. When you are inexperienced racer yourself and your horse is green, you won't get anywhere in placing, dropping time, or even a solid pattern.. I'm sorry, but I highly doubt you are as experienced as you say you are when you spell like a five year, post immature things like a ten year old, and your story doesn't match up. This forum is an educational place. Many people follow some advice here and want good, safe, solid opinions on what they should do with their horses. You have failed to post anything that will help the OP with her horse. If you can post something nice, mature, safe and educational please don't post at all. Thank you..


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> Sorry that's not possible. First of all, you must be 18 to be in the PRCA. I used to run the IMPRA after I got out of high school. My hubby is a IMPRA team roper. Let's see, 28-16=12. You can't professional rodeo at 12 years old. Second of all, you can pattern a horse with a book. Every book on barrel racing I've ever read was a joke. You need a mentor at least and tons of practice, experience, pointers and a good solid horse. When you are inexperienced racer yourself and your horse is green, you won't get anywhere in placing, dropping time, or even a solid pattern.. I'm sorry, but I highly doubt you are as experienced as you say you are when you spell like a five year, post immature things like a ten year old, and your story doesn't match up. This forum is an educational place. Many people follow some advice here and want good, safe, solid opinions on what they should do with their horses. You have failed to post anything that will help the OP with her horse. If you can post something nice, mature, safe and educational please don't post at all. Thank you..


She's been banned, so no need to worry about that.

EDIT: To add to the OP's post: You can learn a TON from this forum. I don't know much about barrels, but take the advice of the people here (most people here...) and peruse the Barrel forum. You'll learn a lot just by being here, believe me.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I realized that after I posted it!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Moonthunderjoe said:


> Whenever you get a since of mind you can talk to me but I have to go to work
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good lord I'm ashamed to be from the same state as you. If your really as old as you say you are wow it's time to grow up I mean really??? Seriously??? Oh I'm so rich I'm better than you. Who cares.... no one here.

Now back to the main point training horses requires mentorship, studying and watching various training methods. Barrel racing should not be attempted yet anyways because your horse is only 2 1/2. Barrel racing is very hard on the joints I don't even let my horses see a pattern till around 4. And since your horses legs are still growing make sure your riding lightly. I agree that you should have some one on one trainer time to learn how to barrel race. There's a lot that goes into. People who say you don't need mentorship from a trainer to learn don't know what they are talking about and are too stubborn to admit they need help. Be safe and be easy on that young horses joints.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, folks....stop poking at the children!

OP, if you really cannot get a trainer to work with, and are willing to go the long route to start your horse correctly, I suggest you ask how to properly start your horse under saddle. There is SO much for a horse to learn about how to move properly, how to use themselves in walk, trot and canter, how to stop, how to turn.....SO much to teach a horse before you even start the pattern. Why not decide to do it correctly? What's the hurry?

There are people who might give you exercises to work on that will, eventually, teach your horse what he needs to know to be ready for the pattern, down the road.

While I rode barrels as a kid, I would NEVER presume to be able to help you with this. But, there are folks here who can.


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

first of all i'll tell you all about my horse Chance i bought him a few months ago i slowly interduced him to the ground work like halter breaking, picking up hooves, leading, backing, standing when tied, lunging,and sacking out. ect he trustes me completly and i know a horse trainer that's trained alot of horses and about twice a mounth she'd come and check up on me and every time she just gives me some tips and she thinks chance is doing really well and he is NOT missing any truck gaps or what ever you said!! and i promise i won't barrel race chance. and if i do i'll just trot and i just want to say that you were all acting VERY childish and silly argueing like that. this is a big world and different people have different opinians


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a good start. Once he is backed, I would spend a long time doing nothing but walk. Get good stops, good balanced turns starting with very wide turns and over a couple of weeks, making the turns smaller and smaller. Teach him a good forward rein-back, teach him to approach scary things etc. 

Have him rock solid on all the basics before even introducing a trot. Then do the very same thing with the trot. This might take weeks to get a good balanced trot/halt/turn. Only when he is rock solid at walk and trot should you eve consider going to lope/canter.

That is how I train, and it starts a horse very well.

Good luck.


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks you make alot of sense


----------



## knaffien (Jan 23, 2013)

I would just like to say that there is absolutely no need to get a trainer to train a barrel horse. As long as the horse is broke I believe that it can be trianed. I was twelve years old and got a horse that was just barely broke. I put a lot of work into her, riding about two hours a day for a year. I had little knowledge of horses, but by doing research and asking questions I found a method that worked for me. I trained my horse to be a barrel horse. We quickly became best friends, and we quickly became a force to be recconed with. Honestly you could have no knowledge and come up with an amazing barrel horse as long as you are willing to put the work in.

I started out training my horse by making sure I had stop, and the ability to control each leg. That was what my training started with and it is still something that we work with daily.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

knaffien said:


> I would just like to say that there is absolutely no need to get a trainer to train a barrel horse. As long as the horse is broke I believe that it can be trianed. I was twelve years old and got a horse that was just barely broke. I put a lot of work into her, riding about two hours a day for a year. I had little knowledge of horses, but by doing research and asking questions I found a method that worked for me. I trained my horse to be a barrel horse. We quickly became best friends, and we quickly became a force to be recconed with. Honestly you could have no knowledge and come up with an amazing barrel horse as long as you are willing to put the work in.
> 
> I started out training my horse by making sure I had stop, and the ability to control each leg. That was what my training started with and it is still something that we work with daily.


This sounds amazingly familiar... 

I will say it again -- your situation sounds highly unique, and it's unlikely that just anyone who follows this advice will have the same results.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh no.. Not another one.. Im sorry, but most of the women that make it to the NFR have trainers hired full time. And they are running world records!! It isn't heart or determination or will power that make a great horse. It's experience. And something a twelve year old doesn't have too much of, IMO. Trotting a horse around a barrel a couple times doesnt make a pattern. And there's a lot more to it than what people give it credit for. Do at least your horse a favor. Hire a trainer. In the end you'll have a much nicer, solid horse that's worth ten times more than a backyard barrel pony.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here we go again...


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

knaffien- did you learn from a book too?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

knaffien said:


> I would just like to say that there is absolutely no need to get a trainer to train a barrel horse. As long as the horse is broke I believe that it can be trianed. I was twelve years old and got a horse that was just barely broke. I put a lot of work into her, riding about two hours a day for a year. I had little knowledge of horses, but by doing research and asking questions I found a method that worked for me. I trained my horse to be a barrel horse. We quickly became best friends, and we quickly became a force to be recconed with. Honestly you could have no knowledge and come up with an amazing barrel horse as long as you are willing to put the work in.
> 
> I started out training my horse by making sure I had stop, and the ability to control each leg. That was what my training started with and it is still something that we work with daily.


Kind of ironic considering the thread you just started.........is the horse you are raving about the one you can't seem to control?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Kind of ironic considering the thread you just started.........is the horse you are raving about the one you can't seem to control?


I'll laugh if it is


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys don't argue with the children it gets you no where, the maturity isnt there to try and make any kind of point. I say lets focus on the main topic at hand. Not trying to be a mod or anything but I'm sure the OP would appreciate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I only stated one thing about the immaturity of I'm so rich and awesome and I said who cares and then I gave training advice. I'm just saying there's no point in arguing I should of just kept my big mouth shut. Trying to argue with me is pointless I'm not going to argue with you themackpack or anyone else. Just saying what's the point it's bad advice but the other person only wants to argue an act stupid. We should just take the high road and stop the madness. Just saying "we" myself included should just let it go. Can't argue with stupid. And that's all I'm gonna say cause this post is an excellent point about how that person has totally disrupted this thread and now I'm stuck defending myself. I stand by what I said to miss rude pants I'm not going to deny it I'm an adult I can take responsibility for my actions. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh dear Jesus...

OP, please, please, PLEASE find a trainer to work with you or at LEAST give you in person pointers and advice. Training a barrel horse, even for fun, is not something that someone who hasn't had any experience should be doing. It's a very stressful, physically and mentally, on a horse.. Especially a young horse that isn't very very finished in all other aspects of riding.. Backing, side passing, moving off of pressures correctly, using its body correctly, and much much more.. And there are horses out there that as much as you want it to be a barrel horse it just won't happen, some are just not meant to be a barrel horse.

I started a very good thread that will give you a ton of info to read through and get a little more knowledgeable about the sport but please get a trainer to help you. It's much better and easier, even safer, for you and your horse. I say all of this with experience and as someone who trained their own horse when I was younger and thought I could do it alone and my horse turn out awesome, I was very close to ruining my horse until I had someone help me with him and I never even realized it until I had that person showing me things that made barrel racing much more fun for me and my horse.. Now with years of riding and showing under my belt I know the importance of taking things slow and doing the right thing by your horse.

There's a HUGE difference in doing something and doing it correctly.. Be the responsible person and do it correctly.

There's a ton of good info in this thread.

http://www.horseforum.com/barrel-racing/barrel-racing-exercises-drills-116865/


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Plenty of people who don't know how to train for a specific even do just fine if they take the time to talk to people and do the research. To tell someone that they are going to "ruin" their horse b/c they don't know anything about the training of a specific discipline is ridiculous IMO. I've made it through life on my own. I never sent a horse to a trainer. I've had a few lessons from a couple, I've been to a few clinics, I've talked to a lot of trainers and I have read and watched HOURS of videos. I started out on my own and learned on my own. I can't keep horses in my barn. People want them bc I train well and have decent horses. 

That being said, the key to a good barrel horse is BROKE BROKE BROKE!!! Get them soft, get them supple and get them broke. The more broke a horse is, the easier they are to pattern. A DVD series I like is the Clinton Anderson/Sherry Cervi barrel racing for success set. You can find them used for pretty cheap on ebay. That's how I got mine. 

w/t/c, good gait transitions, a good whoa, soft in the bridle, flexes, lope nice balanced circles, can move parts of the body when asked (ribs, front end, rear end), side pass, move off leg, back, pick up correct leads..... they should be able to do ALL of the above WELL before they ever see a barrel. 

Once it comes time to pattern them (I usually start patterning around 3.5yrs old), ANY pattern is good for them. Always at a w/t first. Perfect it at those two gaits before you even attempt to lope. I do all kinds of crazy patterns with cones, barrels, poles, etc. ANY pattern you can think of. Set it up. It will get them even more broke and it will keep them from anticipating you.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

knaffien said:


> I would just like to say that there is absolutely no need to get a trainer to train a barrel horse. As long as the horse is broke I believe that it can be trianed. I was twelve years old and got a horse that was just barely broke. I put a lot of work into her, riding about two hours a day for a year. I had little knowledge of horses, but by doing research and asking questions I found a method that worked for me. I trained my horse to be a barrel horse. We quickly became best friends, and we quickly became a force to be recconed with. Honestly you could have no knowledge and come up with an amazing barrel horse as long as you are willing to put the work in.
> 
> I started out training my horse by making sure I had stop, and the ability to control each leg. That was what my training started with and it is still something that we work with daily.


Goodness...

Yes you can learn from reading books.
Yes you can learn from asking questions.

But you need EXPERIENCE to do that stuff. I can easily tell that your the OP, just by the way you say things, etc. it's very easy to point out. And if you ask me, it's childish.

Yes you do need a trainer. Let me tell you that 2 1/2 is WAY too young to be barrel racing. Focus on other important things. Like stopping with your seat, leg cues, neck reining, softness, etc.

Heck when my horse was 2 she was just learning how to canter on the lunge line, let alone under saddle. 

2 hours is too much for a 2 year old, do 10 minutes instead every other day. 

In your other question, about your hot barrel racer. THIS is why you don't start a 2 year old on barrels. They can be immature in their mind, etc. then adding barrels that's a great way to screw up a horse for their mental health and physical health.

You don't teach barrel racing just with speed and hanging on for dear life. You teach it through the horse learning the pattern efficiently THEN you add speed (not a barrel racer--I was just told that by a racer herself). The horses who are taught speed now, pattern later are the horses you see falling down, rearing up and over, and are out of control.

But if you think you don't need a trainer and all that stuff and you can learn souly from the Internet, then go for it. You will get a problem horse and come back here asking for help. But all I can say you will learn from experienced.

Good luck.


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

first of all i'm NOT sending my horse to a person that i and my horse don't know just to train him to barrel race:-x .i'd rather not barrel race at all . and even if i wanted to send my horse to a trainer i don't have the money right now to pay for one anyway .and i DON'T want to go to any shows or stuff like that i'll just walk around the barrels on our farm for a the first few years if that'll make all of you happy.:lol: p.s. are all of you barrel racers?


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, because books and a complete noob who doesn't know what they're doing are ALWAYS better than someone who actually trains for a living. :?
> 
> Just because _you_ think your horse turned out okay doesn't mean it did. I love these little kids who think training horses is just sooo easy anyone can do it properly. :-x
> 
> I'll bet it was funny; except to the horse and everyone else watching the trainwreck.


seriously you could say it a little nicer... I mean your really over reacting and no one is going to want to listen to you if your so obnoxious.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeez everyone on here just gets ****ed so easily just calm down and stop being so annoying. Most of you think that because your older you know everything. dont get me wrong I'm sure yall know alotttttttttttttttt more than me. The poor girl was just asking a question... All you had to say was that the horse is too young and in a heck of alot nicer way that she should probably have someone with her who is more experienced to help her train her horse to barrel race. And maybe give a little advice? Thats all she wanted to know. Maybe everyone needs to learn to be more helpful and not think they know everything/....


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

equestrianforever said:


> seriously you could say it a little nicer... I mean your really over reacting and no one is going to want to listen to you if your so obnoxious.


Everyone tried to say it nicer. It didn't seem to get through.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Jeez everyone on here just gets ****ed so easily just calm down and stop being so annoying. Most of you think that because your older you know everything. Don't get me wrong I'm sure yall know alotttttttttttttttt more than me. The poor girl was just asking a question... All you had to say was that the horse is too young and in a heck of alot nicer way that she should probably have someone with her who is more experienced to help her train her horse to barrel race. And maybe give a little advice? That's all she wanted to know. Maybe everyone needs to learn to be more helpful and not think they know everything/....
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/barrel-racing-150700/page8/#ixzz2IqIRwHWR


You were obviously not here for the whole thread. Not all of that was aimed at the OP...it was aimed at somebody who was banned, was very rude and thought they NEW it all


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

iloveroans said:


> first of all i'm NOT sending my horse to a person that i and my horse don't know just to train him to barrel race:-x .i'd rather not barrel race at all . and even if i wanted to send my horse to a trainer i don't have the money right now to pay for one anyway .and i DON'T want to go to any shows or stuff like that i'll just walk around the barrels on our farm for a the first few years if that'll make all of you happy.:lol: p.s. are all of you barrel racers?


I haven't posted on this thread but YES I am a barrel racer, as are most of the people giving you the advice to get a trainer. I have been barrel racing since I was 6, I'm almost 24 now. Even at my age, after almost 18 years of doing this, I am still seeking out the help and guidance of a trainer to assist me in finishing my gelding. My advice would be to send your baby to a reining trainer for some basics, it's what they're there for. Then after that, just do some slow work, making sure you have total and complete control of your horse's body. Every part of it. Then maybe when baby is around 4/5 I would start patterning him, slowly. I just started my gelding on the pattern this past fall and he'll be 7 in April.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Kassierae said it pretty well. 
OP, I understand that you don't want to send your horse off to a total stranger. And that's a good thing IMO. But putting a good solid foundation on your horse is immensely important. And that is something that takes years to know how to do correctly. You have to have the right tools in your belt, and have the right feel and timing. If I were you, I'd start asking around about trainers in your area. Ask everyone. Go to different shows and do your research. But if you insist on starting your horse yourself, then so be it. I would highly recommend you go to barrel races and watch different riders. See who's style you like and who is consistent on different horses. Then seek that person out and take lessons from them. Anyone can run around like a loon and turn a barrel. But true barrel racing is an art. And there's no way to know how to fix problems (and they will arise,) unless you've been doing this a long time and have a lot of experience. That's my advice, you can take it or leave it. But lessons sounds like it might be a happy medium for you. Look at them as an advantage. You get help from someone who has a VAST amount of knowledge, instead of struggling through it on your own. And yes, you can ruin a horse if they are not trained correctly. I've seen it SO many times, it really makes me sad. Especially because it's not the horses fault, but the riders.
Also, I wouldn't pattern until about 4...after you have a very good solid foundation on your horse.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

No one ever stops learning. We, as horse ppl, continue to learn no matter what level or what age we are. It's just the business. You can always learn something new. If there comes a time where you feel you know it all and there's nothing new to learn, well then you might as well just quit while you're ahead bc there is new info and better ways all over. 

I really don't understand why ppl are bringing other threads into threads that have nothing to do with the other either. IMO, when you open a thread, you should go into it open minded and not jump all over ppl for something they wrote on another thread a week or a month or a year ago. If they say something stupid in the new thread... well then you deal with it and state your opinion, but you don't keep jumping on someone when it has nothing to do with the current situation.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

iloveroans said:


> first of all i'm NOT sending my horse to a person that i and my horse don't know just to train him to barrel race:-x .i'd rather not barrel race at all . and even if i wanted to send my horse to a trainer i don't have the money right now to pay for one anyway .and i DON'T want to go to any shows or stuff like that i'll just walk around the barrels on our farm for a the first few years if that'll make all of you happy.:lol: p.s. are all of you barrel racers?


That's already a mistake.. You don't train a barrel horse by just walking the pattern a thousand times. There are so so many factors and abilities that your horse needs to have down pat before you do any barrel patterning. Even if just for fun around the farm, it's still taking a toll on your horse's body and mental state. 

Yes, I barrel race.. I've ridden my entire life, many different disciplines and different style horses, I've been running barrels seriously for 9 years now.


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

i will not barrel race my horse and if i will it won't be till i'm 50 thank you every one anyway


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

iloveroans said:


> i will not barrel race my horse and if i will it won't be till i'm 50 thank you every one anyway


We didn't tell you not to, my dear, we just told you to get some help if you wanted to make a barrel horse. I started racing when I was 13. Really got into in in high school, raced in the ImPRA after high school and then quit and went full on into bridle horses. Don't get me wrong it's a really fun sport. If you want to just play around at home,that's just fine. Just make sure to not mess up your horses previous training and to get her fully finished before you try anything. This will take a few years. But if you change your mind After your fully is finished, and you want to compete, just get some one on one help for both you and your horse from a reputable trainer. It will help tremendously in the long run. As for now, enjoy your youngster and don't, whatever you do, push her beyond her limits in the first few years.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It sounds like your putting your ego in front doing what's right by your horse. 

Trainers are there to help you learn the technique! Sure anyone can get on a horse and jump it or run it around 3 cans. Like wise anyone can pick up paint brush or a drum stick, but they will probably need some type of guidance from someone more knowledgeable in the discipline. 

What's the horses body mechanics around a turn? Where does you body go? How do you help your horse move around the pattern easier? What makes horses fall? What makes horses tip barrels? How do you prevent common injuries? 

A trainer is there to HELP. I'm not saying you need a world champion trainer, just someone who knows what they are doing. You won't teach your horse anything by just walking the pattern, if anything you will sour him out to the barrels. Like wise you probably won't like it very much when your horse is rearing, spinning, bucking and trying to take off with you in the arena. 

If you want something done right why not do if the right way? It's only benefiting you and your horse, not us HF members. Next time you can train the next one if you retain all the info. Also Remember, getting a trainer doesn't mean you won't be involved!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

ok i'll make sure i won't barrel race chance unless i have a trainer or someone to help me ~ thankyou


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

iloveroans said:


> ok i'll make sure i won't barrel race chance unless i have a trainer or someone to help me ~ thankyou


I don't know where you are in Manitoba but I used to ride a horse for someone at Rivard Stables and his wife(I can not for the life of me remember her name) was doing a lot of barrel racing when I was there about 5 years ago. Board is $250 a month there I believe. They are just outside Winnipeg. Its a lovely barn and they are great people. I wish I could remember their names though lol


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

i live in the winkler MB area


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Last thought.... Look at some of the recent posts. I can think of 3 recent ones where people needed help.with out of control barrel racers or gaming horses. Likewise, I have yet to see a "help my dressage/reiner/roper/jumper is out of control".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> Last thought.... Look at some of the recent posts. I can think of 3 recent ones where people needed help.with out of control barrel racers or gaming horses. Likewise, I have yet to see a "help my dressage/reiner/roper/jumper is out of control".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a bit uncalled for. It's true barrel horses are easy to ruin, that usually happens when the rider doesn't know their doing. It's an easy sport to get into because from outside the box it's just flying around three barrels. Not true either, a good barrel horse won't act like an idiot and is easily controlled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> That's a bit uncalled for. It's true barrel horses are easy to ruin, that usually happens when the rider doesn't know their doing. It's an easy sport to get into because from outside the box it's just flying around three barrels. Not true either, a good barrel horse won't act like an idiot and is easily controlled.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's kind of what we're getting at.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

LeahKathleen said:


> That's kind of what we're getting at.


Yes I know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crom5 (Dec 1, 2012)

Once your horse is Fully Saddle broke, You can try it. You need to know the sport yourself in order for your horse to understand what you want him/her to do. If your "Just For Fun Barrel Racing". You still should know the basic understanding of Barrel racing.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> Yes I know
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, I mean, you misunderstood what SlideStop meant by their comment.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

As long as you take your time and realize there's more to it than just speed, anyone can generally turn any horse into a barrel horse. The level of horse they make, will depend on the persons knowledge and the horses ability, but it's not THAT hard to train any horse to lope around 3 barrels calmly. 

Now, to train a competitive high level barrel horse, yes. That's where it gets tough.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

OneFastHorse said:


> As long as you take your time and realize there's more to it than just speed, anyone can generally turn any horse into a barrel horse. The level of horse they make, will depend on the persons knowledge and the horses ability, but it's not THAT hard to train any horse to lope around 3 barrels calmly.
> 
> Now, to train a competitive high level barrel horse, yes. That's where it gets tough.


IMO, just because someone can lope a pattern and manage to get around the barrels, doesn't make them a barrel racer nor does it make their horse a barrel horse. A true barrel horse is a finely trained animal, just like an other discipline.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree with OneFastHorse. There are many levels of barrel racing. Most people following instructions given can turn out a barrel horse, as OneFastHorse said it depends on the rider. The OP just wants to play around and have fun not go to big races, she can take advice given or some lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> That's a bit uncalled for. It's true barrel horses are easy to ruin, that usually happens when the rider doesn't know their doing. It's an easy sport to get into because from outside the box it's just flying around three barrels. Not true either, a good barrel horse won't act like an idiot and is easily controlled.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm well aware, thank you. I have had my share of barrel lessons as well as taught a few people some barrel basics. 

I believe that a barrel horse should be WELL rounded. All the barrel horses I have ridden have been well mannered and easily ridden on a lose rein, at all gaits, with leg and seat cues. We have lesson horses at my barn who are/were barrel racers and they take amazing care with her kids. 

I'm in no way implying that every last barrel horses is crazy. It's the backyard yahoos with no instruction who end up hurt, with a hurt horse, a sour horse or an out of control horse. Barrel racer are EASY to ruin, and I find it almost always starts in their heads. It gives barrel racers a bad name which I think is sad! 

But really look around, there are 3 threads that I can think of off the top of my head where there horses are out of control, be it speed or gate sour. Heck, one girl wanted to BLIND FOLD her horse to get him into the ring... Never seen a jumper or reiner or dressage horse refuse entry to a ring. Or rearing, bucking and crow hopping at the start of their event. May its *gasp* your horse saying he has had enough, he's burnt out and this is stressful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> I'm well aware, thank you. I have had my share of barrel lessons as well as taught a few people some barrel basics.
> 
> I believe that a barrel horse should be WELL rounded. All the barrel horses I have ridden have been well mannered and easily ridden on a lose rein, at all gaits, with leg and seat cues. We have lesson horses at my barn who are/were barrel racers and they take amazing care with her kids.
> 
> ...


Actually a lot of event horses get wired when they have to enter the start box for cross country. I've ridden a few different horses that I had to walk around the start box until the 5 second mark where I would enter and have to face the horse away from the course and turn at 1 to leave and would be rearing and cow hopping. My last horse? He would fall asleep in the start box during the count down for cross country :rofl: 

I've also ridden and seen many horses that need to have someone lead them through the gate to the ring for jumpers because the horse would buck or rear or bolt through. 

However I have never seen a dressage horse or even a hunter like that. It seems to be related to speed events.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

A lot of horses get excited when doing their jobs. I don't blame them, I'm just as excited as they are! I feel my horse become more up after running down for a good slide or a fast spin. Or the horse I'm jumping become more forward to the jumps. 

NBEventer, is that pretty common? Do they ever refuse to go out onto the course? Sure I've seen a handful of horses with less then impeccable behavior at the gate at shows but when we go to barrel shows I'd say its 75%+ of the horses at our local shows act like complete doodle heads. I'd say another 25% are actually pretty dangerous with the not leaving the gate behavior. 

Here's the 3 I easily found:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/speedy-ex-barrel-racer-149872/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/getting-rid-hot-horse-attitude-150879/page2/#post1860220

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/would-professional-able-sort-her-out-146480/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> A lot of horses get excited when doing their jobs. I don't blame them, I'm just as excited as they are! I feel my horse become more up after running down for a good slide or a fast spin. Or the horse I'm jumping become more forward to the jumps.
> 
> NBEventer, is that pretty common? Do they ever refuse to go out onto the course?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't think of any off the top of my head that flat out refused to go on course. Honestly though if I ever had a horse that refused to go on course I would instantly change that horses job because taking a horse cross country that doesn't want to do it is WAY to dangerous. 

I know a couple jumpers that would hesitate to go into the ring but once they stepped over the line into the ring they were fine and enjoyed what they were doing. 

I do agree though most of the barrel horses in my area are freaking wing nuts. You could never convince me to get on one because they were flat out dangerous. The worse is when the riders are sitting there getting the horses more wound up whistling and kissing while waiting to go in the ring then require 5 people to drag the horse in the ring because it was losing their brain.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Slidestop-That's nice where did you get your facts from? So when a jumping horse refuses a jump....?

If you need three people to get the horse in the ring (doesn't matter what sport) then yes the horse and owners have a problem. But there is no need to bash the sport because there are lots of horses that love their jobs. And if you really want to go there, how about the tenn. walkers that are force to gait they way they do? They look absolutely miserable to me. There are dumb a**es in every sport. Get over it


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> So when a jumping horse refuses a jump....?


90% of refusals are caused by the rider. Either dropping their eye, failing to keep their leg on, picking bad take off spots, the list goes on of reasons a rider causes a refusal.

There are horses that flat out refuse because they either don't want to do it or they are scared of the filler or something around the jump.

But 90% of refusals are rider error.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> 90% of refusals are caused by the rider. Either dropping their eye, failing to keep their leg on, picking bad take off spots, the list goes on of reasons a rider causes a refusal.
> 
> There are horses that flat out refuse because they either don't want to do it or they are scared of the filler or something around the jump.
> 
> ...


The same goes for barrels.. The horse may not want to do it, it may be the rider who is getting worked up and causing the horse to act the way he is. You just never know. just don't like how she is saying that all barrel horses are crazy.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Casey, I go to barrel shows pretty regular so I use my own two eyes. A horse refusing a single jump is WAY different then a horse refusing to go into the ring regardless of how much whipping, kicking, spurring, yanking, dragging and pushing is being done to it. I have no problem with people who have properly trained barrel racers but when someone else's horse is running mine over and slamming into her because the can't get their horse into a gate I have an issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I have no problem with people who have properly trained barrel racers but when someone else's horse is running mine over and slamming into her because the can't get their horse into a gate I have an issue


I have an issue there as well but how does that make barrel racing bad? I would blame that on the rider who has soured the horse and can not control them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> The same goes for barrels..


I'm not arguing there is anything wrong with barrels. I used to run barrels on my old eventing mare. She loved it. We would do them at fun shows that were held at the barn I boarded at. It was a nice break from jumping.

My original post about this was saying that yes there are jumpers that get wired at the gate as well. Which means I was saying its not just barrel horses. 

Sadly though barrel classes are held at so many little fun shows that people think they can just sit and get their horse wound up before going in because it looks cool to have a hot horse. There is not much in terms of formality with those shows which means people don't think to get a coach which results in hot horses that have serious holes in their training.

And yes I do realize that people jump at home, but most shows that have jumper(not hunter) classes and eventing shows are usually rated which means there is a little more formality if that makes any sense.

Honestly though? I love watching a properly trained barrel horse run. It is so awesome to watch them dig in and use themselves and just go. You can see how much the horse loves it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> I have an issue there as well but how does that make barrel racing bad? I would blame that on the rider who has soured the horse and can not control them.


I don't think anyone is saying that barrel racing is bad :? All I have picked up is there are to many back yard yahoos that don't train their horses properly then go to these little dinky unrated shows and blast their horse dangerously around a barrel pattern thinking its awesome that their horse looks so wired and hot.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I 100% agree with your post. 

Except for that 


> people think they can just sit and get their horse wound up before going in because it looks cool to have a hot horse


 I in no way think it is cool to have a hot horse... But like you said its its an easy thing for people to "do" while they are at a fun show or whatever, because of those people, that's why barrel racing gets a bad name.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I don't think anyone is saying that barrel racing is bad :???: All I have picked up is there are to many back yard yahoos that don't train their horses properly then go to these little dinky unrated shows and blast their horse dangerously around a barrel pattern thinking its awesome that their horse looks so wired and hot.
> 
> 
> > It wont let me like this but I want to haha


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> I 100% agree with your post.
> 
> Except for that
> 
> ...


I didn't say you said that. But its true. There are A LOT of people who think it makes them look cool to have a hot horse. Thinking they look like awesome riders because they can handle this wired horse.

Personally I think the people with nice quiet horses that run their pattern then come back quietly are the ones who look like good riders. The yahoo from down the road behind the tree past the rock over the bridge in the back field looks stupid when he gets his horse so wired its out of control.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> The same goes for barrels.. The horse may not want to do it, it may be the rider who is getting worked up and causing the horse to act the way he is. You just never know. just don't like how she is saying that all barrel horses are crazy.


Rider error? 

This horse seems to love her job. If I weren't at work and had access to my computer I could show you several. More I'm sure. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCCpt5EMQR8 

There is also a plethora of "barrel horse spaz attack" videos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I don't understand that the only time I ever had an alleyway issue with refusal to run I found out was caused by pain. I can walk any of the barrel horses I've owned or trained into an alleyway no problem. Heck Pepper naps in between events at playdays :lol: A lot of those horses that act like complete fools in the alleyway are usual made that way by the owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Slidestop- this horse must hate his job too:





 
and this one:





 
Oh and this one too, he must hate his job so much he can do it bridle-less





 
Get over it your being childish about the sport. If you don't mind me asking what do you do with your horses (reining?)


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Nobody is saying all barrel horses are ruined or hate their jobs. However, when one REFUSES to go in the gate and you have to BACK to the horse in the gate(which I have seen multiple times), the horse obviously does not like its job. My mare would get antsy and light in the front end with anticipation, but she NEVER would flat out refuse to go in the gate. When done CORRECTLY and with a trainer, you end up with a horse that loves their job and will do it WILLINGLY and fairly quietly. Being antsy and anticipating the cue to GO is different than refusal. Period. Like I've said before, I've done this for 18 years almost. I've seen backyard yahoos and people that have done it right. The difference is astounding.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I get it but Slidestop does not seem to


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

She's saying the same thing I am, that it's the backyard yahoos. NOT all of us.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

For the record as it's been stated many times in this thread, ANY horse can be ruined and ANY horse can love their job. Doesn't matter the discipline. What matters is the training, the rider, how hard they're pushed etc. Some areas in riding tend to have hotter horses and some are more laid back. It depends on the sport. I've seen barrel horses that love their job and seen some have complete meltdowns even at NFR. 

My personal horse Charlie will never recover from his barrel racing history, but that was the rider's fault. Not just the sport, he loved it. I've also seen it in pretty much every fashion, even a trail horse who had a melt down because he was pushed way too hard. You can defend one or the other all you want, but ultimately the arguement over one won't get anywhere anywhere. 

Ruined horses happen all the time though plain and simple, most of the time it is the rider's own ignorance or someone involved with the horse. Horses don't usually ruin themselves, we do.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's what I have been trying to get to this whole time. For her to stop bashing one sport when all of them have bad riders, bad horses, bad training. The whole thread started because we didn't want another backyard yahoo. That's why people kept pushing for her to get a trainer because we cared enough about the horse and person to try to get her to help herself and save the horse in the end


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I didn't see SlideStop bashing the sport itself, in fact she said she does barrel race sometimes. I saw the bashing of backyard yahoos. Completely different.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I believe that a barrel horse should be WELL rounded. All the barrel horses I have ridden have been well mannered and easily ridden on a lose rein, at all gaits, with leg and seat cues. We have lesson horses at my barn who are/were barrel racers and they take amazing care with her kids.
> 
> I'm in no way implying that every last barrel horses is crazy. It's the backyard yahoos with no instruction who end up hurt, with a hurt horse, a sour horse or an out of control horse. Barrel racer are EASY to ruin, and I find it almost always starts in their heads. It gives barrel racers a bad name which I think is sad
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/barrel-racing-150700/page11/#ixzz2J1shLQv8


 
I went back to previous pages. I did not see her say that, I am sorry. I thought she was bashing the whole sport in general, that is why I kept posting. My apologies


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Exactly.. It's not just barrel horses. People can bash all they want but there are horses that are ruined and pushed too hard in every single discipline.. Why? Because the different people in the horse industry. A horse doesn't ruin itself and they don't decide one day to become a hot horse, they are made that way by their owner/rider/trainer. It happens every single day.. Evey backyard "yahoo" isn't the same either, I know many people who didn't have much horse experience but with the help of even just talking to a trainer or more experienced person had a good training experience with training their horse. You can't put every "yahoo" in the same category just like you can't put every hot horse as a barrel horse. Not every person in the horse industry can afford or want to use a trainer, that doesn't mean they can't have a nice horse or a successful experience with their horse. You DO NOT have to have a top trainer to be successful, HOWEVER, it is VERY important to at least have someone to help you in person to start something that you've never done by yourself, that isn't just with horses. That's with everything you choose to do in life.. You don't pick up a paint brush and decide you're going to paint a masterpiece, you need help to be successful.. You don't decide to do anything in life without having some sort of help to be successful... 

Back to the barrel horses being the only hot horses, ruined horses, and horses that are pushed too fast.. Please.. That's such an ignorant and one sided opinion, and it's just that, an opinion.. I'd much rather argue with facts than someone's biased opinion about barrel horses.. If you've been around barrel horses and barrel races, do you know every single horse and their story, do you know their history, their owner, do you know if the owner recently acquired the horse and they're trying to work it through their problems, what single thing do you KNOW about that horse and it's situation?? Without that knowledge you're simply judging that owner and horse.. Now, I know everyone is going to judge other people, it's a simple fact, but at least attempt to understand their situation before jumping on them and their discipline. 

Yes, we judged this girl and the other girl who has piped in this thread. People jumped on her without even questioning her situation but others gave really, really good advice, I like to think I did. You can get advice all day to someone but unless they're open minded about it and you attempt to explain your advice without jumping down someone's throat about their throat about their decisions. ASK and try to understand their situation. It's NOT THAT HARD. I know I can jump on someone but I do at least try to help first and get my point across without making someone feel stupid and like they're immediately going to ruin their horse. 

I'll end my say with that, OP, others and myself have given you great advice.. I'll say again that it would greatly benefit you and your horse to at least have someone with more experience with horses help you. If you can't afford to send your horse to a trainer speak with one about your horse and get their advice before jumping into something on your own. Your horse is still very young and has a while before it's ready for the stress of barrel racing, just love your horse for now and get it started, let your horse be good and have the things down pat that you'll need as a foundation for barrels before you even start to pattern it. I hope you've read through the thread that I started and many other barrel racers have added to it, there's great advice in the thread and you should have a pretty good idea of what it takes to make a good barrel horse and how you can help your horse along the way. 

Good luck!!

ETA - My post seems a little directed at a certain person but it's really not, just a general "you" type of post. A lot of people make that assumption when you post a post like mine..


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

LOVE it Drum, my computer won't let me like it!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks! I'd just followed the thread and watched the craziness unfold and people misunderstanding other people and then that person getting mad, it happens all too easily, hell I've done it more than a few times. I am very guilty of jumping on someone who was acting like an idiot and not listening to advice but I do at least give them a few tries to redeem themselves *then* I get way too honest.. Laugh, I think we all know just how honest I can be.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Army wife said:


> IMO, just because someone can lope a pattern and manage to get around the barrels, doesn't make them a barrel racer nor does it make their horse a barrel horse. A true barrel horse is a finely trained animal, just like an other discipline.


It's not about being a "true barrel racer." It's about having a calm, obedient horse and going out and having fun. Not everyone is serious about barrel racing. There is pony club level, 4-H level, local show level, state level, national level, rodeo level, 1D, 2D, 3D, 4D, 5D..... Just b.c someone is at a local show, 4 or 5D level doesn't mean they aren't a true barrel racer. 

It's attitudes like this that turned me away from going to shows. I used to be a "real barrel racer," now I guess I'm not. I got tired of ppl talking down on others who were there to have fun and not to win.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the reason more out of control barrel horses seem to turn up than in other disciplines is because SO MANY people think they can train their own barrel horses without the help of a trainer. Not nearly so many people think they can train their horse to do dressage, or reining, or western pleasure. Barrel racing is one of those disciplines that is fast and exciting and it often LOOKS very simple. That's why I think that you need someone experienced in barrel racing to help train a horse and rider -- because so many people ruin good horses trying to do it themselves.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I think ppl ruin good horses b/c they're too cheap and/or uneducated to maintain them. They get sore and then they get psycho.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Mm, that is one way to ruin a horse, but certainly not the only way.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> that person getting mad


Am I that person? If so I held my cool pretty long through this thread, until the end lol


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> That's what I have been trying to get to this whole time. For her to stop bashing one sport when all of them have bad riders, bad horses, bad training. The whole thread started because we didn't want another backyard yahoo. That's why people kept pushing for her to get a trainer because we cared enough about the horse and person to try to get her to help herself and save the horse in the end


I'm not by any means bashing barrel racing. I've done my fair share of barrel racing and I love it. I don't do it as much as I would like to. I keep trying to make the point that barrel horses unfortunately get a bad name from all the yahoos out there and can be ruined very quickly by poor training. 

I even said I use barrel horses at lesson ponies, that the barrel horses I ride are all well mannered.

If you must know currently I'm reining, mostly on my trainers horses. I've also done dressage, jumping, english flat work, barrel racing. As in had at least a years worth of training in each. Plus a few clinics here and there. 

Please go back and read my posts. I never, not once, say barrel racing is bad! Only that I'm sad that some people give it a bad name. If I do say it somewhere please quote it and let me know. I'll be glad to clear up any misinterpretation! 

Let it be known, I LIKE (well trained, not dangerous) barrel racers!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> Am I that person? If so I held my cool pretty long through this thread, until the end lol


Lol no, just another "general you" or person in this case type of deal. It wasn't pointed at anyone..


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

OneFastHorse said:


> I think ppl ruin good horses b/c they're too cheap and/or uneducated to maintain them. They get sore and then they get psycho.


I disagree. There are a lot more factors to ruining a horse than soreness. I've rarely seen soreness ruin a horse. It may make them iffy for awhile, but once it's fixed, they usually go back to the way they wore. Bad training makes a bad horse, it's as simple as that..


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> I disagree. There are a lot more factors to ruining a horse than soreness. I've rarely seen soreness ruin a horse. It may make them iffy for awhile, but once it's fixed, they usually go back to the way they wore. Bad training makes a bad horse, it's as simple as that..


Bad training makes a horse sore and then makes them resent their jobs. Excessive spurring, whipping, jerking on their face, sore hocks, ill fitting saddles, etc etc. Then they start rearing, ducking barrels, refusing to go in the pen, etc etc.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> I went back to previous pages. I did not see her say that, I am sorry. I thought she was bashing the whole sport in general, that is why I kept posting. My apologies


I do not see anywhere in your quote where she is saying ALL barrel horses are ruined. She has been saying the same thing I am. That its the back yard idiots that don't train their horses properly that give the sport a bad name. She has never once said that all barrel horses are nutty. 

I really have no idea what thread you are reading but its not this one, because she has never said that its ALL horses.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

OneFastHorse said:


> Bad training makes a horse sore and then makes them resent their jobs. Excessive spurring, whipping, jerking on their face, sore hocks, ill fitting saddles, etc etc. Then they start rearing, ducking barrels, refusing to go in the pen, etc etc.


Bad training doesn't always make a horse sore. I've seem some really bad horses that weren't sore, never had been, but had gaps the size of trucks in their training..


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> Bad training doesn't always make a horse sore. I've seem some really bad horses that weren't sore, never had been, but had gaps the size of trucks in their training..


 Those are the ones that run like lightening, but have to be man handled around a barrel or they wont turn.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I do not see anywhere in your quote where she is saying ALL barrel horses are ruined. She has been saying the same thing I am. That its the back yard idiots that don't train their horses properly that give the sport a bad name. She has never once said that all barrel horses are nutty.
> 
> I really have no idea what thread you are reading but its not this one, because she has never said that its ALL horses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/barrel-racing-150700/page14/#ixzz2J2u3fX4J


I have NO idea why you keep egging this on, that is what I said sorry about. because I thought she was talking about ALL barrel horses. That is why I manned up and APPOLIGIZED. And in my quote I was pointing out that indeed she was NOT talking about all barrel horses. Re read it


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> I have NO idea why you keep egging this on, that is what I said sorry about. because I thought she was talking about ALL barrel horses. That is why I manned up and APPOLIGIZED. And in my quote I was pointing out that indeed she was NOT talking about all barrel horses. Re read it


I wasn't trying to egg it on. I missed the post where you apologized. No need for the attitude.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I don't know how to make it more clear that I am sorry to her


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> Well I don't know how to make it more clear that I am sorry to her


Like I said, I missed the post where you apologized. I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

And were good haha


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Really surprised at the responses on this thread. I'll admit, I didn't read the whole thing, but is the OP even here still? 

While reading the original post, I thought, "Wow that's refreshing, a youngster asking for advice". But everyone's so critical. So discouraging. She must have a trainer? 

Hey, this kid never said she wanted to make a world-beater barrel horse. Probably just lookin' to enjoy her horse by doing something new. That's what most folks do with their horses. Fun and recreation.

Well, I'll go against the grain and say she can absolutely learn to barrel race without paying a trainer. Some of the best riders and horsemen I've met grew up riding bareback with a cobbled up bridle because they couldn't afford tack. One pony for the kids to share and they had to make it work. They survived, even without the help of a mentor, trainer, or the internet. I'll even go out on a limb and say I believe they were better _because _they had to balance bareback, and make whatever bit they had work.

As far as going pro, I'm not sure if we're talking PRCA, but when did they change their age requirement? Not saying they didn't, (I just looked at the application and the requirement is 18 now), I just wonder when that changed because it's possible this gal that's 28 could have been a cardholder at 12. A close friend of mine got his permit at 16 and card shorly after. Charmayne Rodman (James) and Fallon Taylor were competing at the finals way before they were 18. IPRA was the same back then I belive.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Idk when they changed it. As long as me and the hubby have been in the ImPRA the age requirement was 18.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

And I've never heard of anyone going Pro at 12.. Yes, 16. But I doubt they would let you get your card at 12. Junior? Yes. Pro? I highly doubt it.


----------



## hca (Jan 27, 2013)

A 2 year old has no business running the barrels imo

Id be working on other things and do barrels later around 5 or 6.


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

Accually u can train by urself... if u know what u r doing... ive trained 3 of my horses myself and am now showing 2 of them.. if u know how to do barrels then its easy to train urself but if not then i recommend finding a trainer to help you


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree with hca if the horses isnt finish with saddle and bridle training you shouldnt be working on barrels yet. My horses where finished with ground saddle and bridle before i started working them on barrels


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

I also want to add that the first horse i trained to barrel race i didnt do it by myself my 4h leader was there for me. He let me do it alone but after i ran the pattern he would tell me what i did wrong and what i did right it wasnt until i could run the pattern right that he let me in the show ring. After i lost that horse(pony) due to outgrowing him i bought a bigger horse and trained her not completely by myself bcus my leader was there but he didnt say much cus he wanted me to point out what i did wrong on my own. When that horse injured herself in the pasture my dad bought me a western pleasure horse that was completely finished in western pleasure however since i do everything but my main thing is speed. I trained him for barrels. He is now running speed and also doing western pleasure stuff. So i admit it wasnt all by myself but i did it alone. I was the only one on and controling the horse. Nobody done it for me. My leader just pointed out what i did wrong and i fixed it little by little.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> And I've never heard of anyone going Pro at 12.. Yes, 16. But I doubt they would let you get your card at 12. Junior? Yes. Pro? I highly doubt it.


I wasn't real sure about the exact ages, so I looked it up. Fallon Taylor became a member of the Women's Professional Rodeo Association at age 7. Qualified and participated at the NFR at age 13. Charmayne qualified at age 14. The second link is from WPRA's records and it includes some other young cardholders, and NFR qualifiers, including 10 year old Ann Lewis, and 11 year old Rachel Myllymaki 


Dynasty Equine Online - Fallon's Story

http://www.wpra.com/pdfs/MediaGuideBarrelRacing.pdf


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I wasn't real sure about the exact ages, so I looked it up. Fallon Taylor became a member of the Women's Professional Rodeo Association at age 7. Qualified and participated at the NFR at age 13. Charmayne qualified at age 14. The second link is from WPRA's records and it includes some other young cardholders, and NFR qualifiers, including 10 year old Ann Lewis, and 11 year old Rachel Myllymaki
> 
> 
> Dynasty Equine Online - Fallon's Story
> ...


That's crazy! I did not know you could even become a card holder at that age! The ImPRA always told is 18. Did you find out when they changed the age requirements?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> That's crazy! I did not know you could even become a card holder at that age! The ImPRA always told is 18. Did you find out when they changed the age requirements?


I don't know much about the different "levels" of barrel racing so I don't know if this means pro or not, but on page 3 of the wpra thing it says there were 10 year olds running in 1968. Though I don't know if this is the same thing or not? (am I making sense in what I am trying to make sense of? lol)

Youngest NFR Qualifiers​Ann Lewis, 10 years old, 1968​Rachael Myllymaki, 11 years old, 1988


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Wanstrom Horses- No, never did

NBEventer- Yes that's right. If you read down a little farther, you'll see Ann Lewis didn't actually run at the NFR in 1968. If I read right, she qualified and was in 1st, but was killed in a car accident before the finals. Her lead held and she won


----------

